# Underwater Cameras? Which One?



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

fishineveryminuteofit said:


> i am gunna agree with the guys that say dont waste money(or alot of money) on a cam. IMHO it will not increase your rate or help you catch fish. I have a Vu and a Vex. except for when i bring newbies, i leave the Vu home. You can see whats going on, and structure. But the Vex is what helps me find, and catch fish (and at a higher rate) without as much hassle, bar none. But, this is my opinion. I hope you get a product that you are happy with. Happy Ice Fishin


Just to be clear, I have a vex camera and flasher. When perch fishing I find the camera to be worth every penny as it allows you play keep away from the dinks. Most times you can see the bigger fish off to the side and they won't come in when the dinks are playing with the bait. Pull it away enough times and the bigger fish get pissed and slam it. For walleye fishing I agree with you, camera not as important. On the bay when a whitefish comes in it helps to lay your bait on the bottom and then they pick it up, wouldn't be able to do this with just a flasher. I won't fish without either anymore! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

I'm sort of new at ice fishing, but I just love gadgets and couldn't resist getting a camera. I have a flasher, and combined with the camera have great fun. Last winter while at a function decided to do a bit of ice fishing. Not only did I hook some nice gills, I also hooked a guy who doesn't fish!
He was having so much fun with the camera he decided to join me.

That said, I have the Marcum 625 and really like it. I don't like the fact that I have to be in a shaded area to use it though. But the pictures are great, and the battery lasts the entire day.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

castforcash said:


> Just to be clear, I have a vex camera and flasher. When perch fishing I find the camera to be worth every penny as it allows you play keep away from the dinks. Most times you can see the bigger fish off to the side and they won't come in when the dinks are playing with the bait. Pull it away enough times and the bigger fish get pissed and slam it. For walleye fishing I agree with you, camera not as important. On the bay when a whitefish comes in it helps to lay your bait on the bottom and then they pick it up, wouldn't be able to do this with just a flasher. I won't fish without either anymore!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I hear ya. Having both definately helps be choosy with which fish u actually catch. I always remember one story when helping customers pick gear. I was fishing 20 fow right on bottom picking up small eyes here an there witha jiggin rap, when i saw a large mark on my flasher right at 10' down(something i never woulda seen using a camera only). Reeled up to the mark, couple jiggles and landed my largest pike ever to that point 33". But i see ur point to use(or have) both. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PINKSTEEL (Jan 12, 2008)

I NEVER put up my spearing shantys without scouting first with my aqua vu, it's a must as far as that goes but can be a waste of time for other kinds of fishing. A sonar can't always do what a camera does and vis versa.


----------

